# Horse share advice needed



## Guest

Hi Guys, 

I am in contact with a woman to hopefully start a part share of her horse two days a week. It is for £100 a month. 

What should I expect from this? I have never had a horse, or shared a horse, and not sure what I should ask her etc. 

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## CAstbury

After having put 2 different horses of mine on loan over the last 5 years - I strongly recommend you get something in writing stating what you can and can't do with the horse, what is included in your £100 per month and what work is expected of you.

Trust me - things turned out badly for me on both occasions even though I had signed agreements with the 1st party - she returned my horse to me lamed for life.

Just be careful - but I hope it works out for you :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Thank you. This is what worries me, I need to know what I can/can't do etc and what is my responsibility. Otherwise I will be stressed out rather than enjoying it. 

Not sure if I should go with a share, or a loan. I know of a yard nearby that offers horses out on long term loan with a view to buy.


----------



## Oenoke

Yes, definately get a contract to say what responsibilities each party has, what you are paying and when. I loaned a horse to a friend a few years ago and got a loan contract off the bhs website, changed it for our needs and both signed it. She ended up buying the horse off me after loaning her for a year.


----------



## CAstbury

Oenoke said:


> Yes, definately get a contract to say what responsibilities each party has, what you are paying and when. I loaned a horse to a friend a few years ago and got a loan contract off the bhs website, changed it for our needs and both signed it. She ended up buying the horse off me after loaning her for a year.


Nice to hear of someone having a good experience with loaning. As already said - my first loaned horse was returned to me virtually crippled. He had ringbone and the people signed an agreement saying they would walk him anytime, trot him in straight lines and never canter or jump him. All went well until the summer came and then they apparently spent all summer cantering over forestry land and when his leg gave up on him, they returned him to me. They hadn't had him shod for approx 3 months when they returned him - literally the day I had last seen him.

My second loan - my mare stayed on the same yard so I knew what was going on with her at all times. The person loaning her used her to qualify her for a championship and then handed her back to me the day before the said show and took her own horse instead. I didnt object to having my mare returned - it was the manner in which is was done that gutted me.


----------



## Jess2308

£100 a month for TWO days a week? That seems crazy!

I own 2 horses and had a sharer for one last year. She had full use of him whenever she wanted (with 2 days rest for him a week but she could go down and see him whenever), and she basically treated him like her own horse. I covered his livery cost and the vaccs/worming/insurance etc etc and paid for his food/hay and just put her contribution towards his monthly costs but I was responsible for him if you like.

I asked her for £10 a week.


----------



## CAstbury

Jess2308 said:


> £100 a month for TWO days a week? That seems crazy!
> 
> I own 2 horses and had a sharer for one last year. She had full use of him whenever she wanted (with 2 days rest for him a week but she could go down and see him whenever), and she basically treated him like her own horse. I covered his livery cost and the vaccs/worming/insurance etc etc and paid for his food/hay and just put her contribution towards his monthly costs but I was responsible for him if you like.
> 
> I asked her for £10 a week.


Suppose the cost may depend on where this horse is , what kind of livery it is on if not in a field? I asked for £30 a week for my horse when she was still on the yard as it cost me £27.50 per week for her just for the stable and I was paying for all feed, hay, shoeing, worming, insurance. Woman did have full access to her as long as she had a couple of days off and varied work - not all schooling.


----------



## Jess2308

Well, the way I looked at it with mine, whether I had a sharer or not he is still my responsibility and I would have to pay for his upkeep regardless. By allowing the girl to ride him I was giving her the opportunity to have her "own" horse that she could love and look after, when she wasnt in the fortunate position I am to be able to own my own horses. Her £40 a month came nowhere near covering his monthly costs (well over £100 a month with the livery/food/farrier/vet/insurance etc etc) but I would have had to pay that regardless and she was only young, about 16, so I thought the £10 i asked was fair and gave me a little bit of money to help with his costs 

I know people do it for different reasons and charge different amounts for sharing their horses and thats up to each person and the costs they have to cover. But £100 a month to only use a horse 2 days a week is ridiculous IMO, and is only someone trying to make money out of their horse if you ask me.


----------



## CAstbury

Jess2308 said:


> Well, the way I looked at it with mine, whether I had a sharer or not he is still my responsibility and I would have to pay for his upkeep regardless. By allowing the girl to ride him I was giving her the opportunity to have her "own" horse that she could love and look after, when she wasnt in the fortunate position I am to be able to own my own horses. Her £40 a month came nowhere near covering his monthly costs (well over £100 a month with the livery/food/farrier/vet/insurance etc etc) but I would have had to pay that regardless and she was only young, about 16, so I thought the £10 i asked was fair and gave me a little bit of money to help with his costs
> 
> I know people do it for different reasons and charge different amounts for sharing their horses and thats up to each person and the costs they have to cover. But £100 a month to only use a horse 2 days a week is ridiculous IMO, and is only someone trying to make money out of their horse if you ask me.


£100 a month for only 2 days is excessive. The reason I charged £30 a week was because I was in financial difficulty and suffering a bad back and couldn't ride her, but was desperate to keep her until my finances improved. Unfortunately my finances didn't improve and I ended up having to sell my horse.

Luckily the lady that bought her keeps her in the same stable as she was in so I still see her every day.


----------



## CountrySmiths

You need to clarify any restriction on days/times you can ride, what activities you can and can't do with the horse, any work she expects from you on the days you ride (ie tack cleaning, mucking out, feeding, grooming, etc).

Also make sure to clarify what she wants you to do (ie contact her or the vet) if you find the horse injured or ill.

As others have said get it all written down in a contract.

I would say £100 a month for 2-3 days a week sharing is about the going rate.


----------



## saltba

Hello,
i was just wondering, has any one had any problems with poisonous plants ?
today my 6 year old stared to eat a branch... i didnt realise that it was wisteria.
I have reaserched the symptoms and she doesnt show any signs of it yet although im very wooried about her!!
I rode her, and put her out in the field earlier this morning and all she seemed to do was roll and lay down just looking at her stomache.
I have now brought her into her stable and lay down her food, which she showed no intrest.
My friend started to rub her neck were she felt a lump that she thought was something stuck, that seemed to work although she has still not eaten her feed. She is with another 7 year old in seperate stables and she is eating small amounts off his hay!
Do you think i should call the vet out or wait till she shows worse syptoms etc?

P.s after we rubbed her neck she has not lay down in her stable.


----------



## jem&ri

Ive had quite a few shares with people as I just can't afford my own horse and they've all been different (and all good, happy experiences too)

I had one where i didnt pay anything and just had to always make sure the yard was tidy and tack was cleaned after use, ive had shares where ive paid a monthly fee, most recently £50 a month to ride as often as i like and my current share agreement is that i ride as much as i like and cover the cost of his shoes.

I think £100 for 2 days a week sounds far too much, all my shares have basically said do what you like, as often as you like, and are happy that their horses are getting the exercise they dont have time to give

Id ask as many questions as you can, find out exactly what you will be responsible for, what you can and cant do with the horse (for example i ask if i want to do a sponsored ride or XC) and what your money is for as it does seem rather alot, you could have lessons cheaper and have none of the work!!


----------

